# Dale Earnhardt Memorial Worship Room part 2



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 30, 2011)

I have a lot of plaques like these 2 scatter around the house. My car has NASCAR tires on it with Dale Earnhardt seat covers and floor mats...














This is Ginger sleeping...yes, she has a hide but she's not using it tonight I guess...





This is my favorite banner, and oops! Is that a tortoise eating a strawberry I see? That's the start of my new collection of calendars...I think that tortoise is very handsome...





I have 4 tiny tortoises sleeping in this habitat... if you look closely you can see 2 of them and you can see that the Rose of Sharon seeds I got from Redfoot NERD have sprouted...





This is one of my Sugar Gliders who woke up and wanted to say Hello to ya'll...
I have 2 of them and haven't ever named them. Have any suggestions?...





Every Christmas I set up a Christmas tree with nothing but Dale Earnhardt ornaments. I have little DE cars, and his pit crew and other different Dale Earnhardt ornaments. Here you can also see my Christmas stocking. It's probably pretty silly for an old lady like me to collect all this stuff...but it's what I do and I enjoy it.














This last picture is Access Nose sleeping. His face is not very pretty. It's distorted from the abscess in his nose, but he's a great funny tortoise with a super personality and I really like him. But he flips himself at least 3 times a day. Today I went to Home Depot and got 2 bricks and a piece of Travertine tile and made him a different hide and after he fell off of it twice and ended up on his back he has been more careful and only flipped twice today. Well...I hope you have enjoyed seeing the Dale Earnhardt Memorial Collection and found out just how crazy I actually am...Abscess Nose and I say good night to you...


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Mar 31, 2011)

Well the Christmas tree does it...you are certifiable
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks, Maggie. It does my heart good to know I'm not the only certifiable forum member!


----------



## Isa (Mar 31, 2011)

Niceee! I love your car! I will show the exterior of it and the Nascar interior and my hubby is going to be in love with it . I love your Nascar Xmas tree  Your Sugar gliders is so cute  I love his big eyes, they are adorable! Access nose is adorable, I find that his nose makes him really special and really beautiful .
Thank you so much for sharing with us Maggie!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## Tom (Mar 31, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Thanks, Maggie. It does my heart good to know I'm not the only certifiable forum member!



You mean you didn't know your sister was this far gone?


----------



## ChiKat (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it's great!! Not silly at all. It's something you enjoy and it makes you happy 

Abscess Nose...what a creative name!  Does he have trouble breathing or anything?
Your Glider is so cute! I would probably name one something lame like "Dulce"


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

ChiKat said:


> I think it's great!! Not silly at all. It's something you enjoy and it makes you happy
> 
> Abscess Nose...what a creative name!  Does he have trouble breathing or anything?
> Your Glider is so cute! I would probably name one something lame like "Dulce"



Not only does she have Abscess Nose, but she also has Hospital Girl (who spends a lot of time in the hospital pen) and Three Year Old Who's Brother Died!! Oh, and the blind ornate box turtle, Bright Eyes.


----------



## Torty Mom (Mar 31, 2011)

Wooohooo Maggie you drive a hot momma car!! Love it! I love all your pictures, I thinks it's a great collection!


----------



## Madkins007 (Mar 31, 2011)

At what point does a 'Memorial Room' become a shrine, and a collection become an obsession? On the other hand, forget I asked that- I don't think I really want to know!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Mar 31, 2011)

Madkins007 said:


> At what point does a 'Memorial Room' become a shrine, and a collection become an obsession? On the other hand, forget I asked that- I don't think I really want to know!



I have been thinking it's probably about time to put away all this stuff...but then I think what difference does it make, I'm an old lady who lives alone so who cares what my house looks like. I don't buy any Earnhardt stuff anymore...well maybe if it was good....


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey, Maggie: I know where there's a bridge for sale with a big #3 on it...


----------



## Laura (Mar 31, 2011)

Does Bob go to the Vet in that car??


----------



## harris (Apr 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> Not only does she have Abscess Nose, but she also has Hospital Girl (who spends a lot of time in the hospital pen) and Three Year Old Who's Brother Died!! Oh, and the blind ornate box turtle, Bright Eyes.




Those are great!!!


----------



## harris (Apr 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's great!! Not silly at all. It's something you enjoy and it makes you happy
> ...



Those are great!!!


----------



## harris (Apr 1, 2011)

emysemys said:


> ChiKat said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's great!! Not silly at all. It's something you enjoy and it makes you happy
> ...



Those are great!!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Apr 1, 2011)

Laura said:


> Does Bob go to the Vet in that car??



Bob has been too big for my car for several years now...


----------



## TortieGal (Apr 3, 2011)

You could name the Sugar Gliders Dale and Earnie.


----------

